# .  .  6-7.07.19

## X-Style

!
6-7   .
   , ,  x-style.top      .
    ,        ,         ,          .   ,       .     ,   " "      ,                .  ,     ,          ,   ....   ,      .    ,    .
       .
: 
   :    , ,  ....    ,   ,   .
: 
:    
  :





    " "   ,   
      " "   ,   
          !
 : 500  
  !!!
  : +380937527573 - 
       : www.x-style.top
T B  FaceBook  https://youtu.be/SESRJz6yOpw

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Karen

> 

             ??

----------


## X-Style

.
        .     ,     .
         :  
  =)         
     . ,         X-Style  . , . , . , . , . .... www.x-style.top

----------

